# NZQA assessment required? not exact match ANZSCO and LTSSL



## abhims2

for the skilled employment, I have doubt in relation to qualification requirements. For the skilled employment, one criteria is that 
“a relevant recognised qualification which is at, or above, the qualification level on the New Zealand Register of Quality Assured Qualifications (the Register) that corresponds to the indicative skill level described for that occupation in the ANZSCO; or”

For my job (Systems Administrator) ANZSCO mentions qualification requirement is bachelor degree or higher qualification. I have 2 qualifications one is at the qualification level qualification mentioned for my skilled job, while other one is above that. These qualifications are Bachelor degree and post graduate diploma. My post graduate doesn’t need assessment as it was obtained at University of Auckland and it also meets criteria of recognized qualification of NZQA, while my Bachelor qualification needs Assessment. I would like to claim for the above requirement using my post graduate qualification as it is above what is required in ANZSCO qualification requirement. Thus, in given case, do I need to get my Bachelor qualification assessed? Please note that even under qualifications section of SMC, I would be claiming points for Post graduate only. 

Similar question applies for claiming points under Absolute skill shortage, but I believe it is clearly mentioned somewhere that qualification should be exact match as described in column 3 of LTSSL. So, to claim point for absolute skill shortage, do I need to get my bachelor qualification assessed by NZQA? I believe, when I got accepted for Post graduate qualification, The University of Auckland would have done the assessment of my bachelor’s degree. Thus, I might not need explicit assessment for my bachelor’s degree.

Many Thanks in Advance!


----------



## escapedtonz

abhims2 said:


> for the skilled employment, I have doubt in relation to qualification requirements. For the skilled employment, one criteria is that
> “a relevant recognised qualification which is at, or above, the qualification level on the New Zealand Register of Quality Assured Qualifications (the Register) that corresponds to the indicative skill level described for that occupation in the ANZSCO; or”
> 
> For my job (Systems Administrator) ANZSCO mentions qualification requirement is bachelor degree or higher qualification. I have 2 qualifications one is at the qualification level qualification mentioned for my skilled job, while other one is above that. These qualifications are Bachelor degree and post graduate diploma. My post graduate doesn’t need assessment as it was obtained at University of Auckland and it also meets criteria of recognized qualification of NZQA, while my Bachelor qualification needs Assessment. I would like to claim for the above requirement using my post graduate qualification as it is above what is required in ANZSCO qualification requirement. Thus, in given case, do I need to get my Bachelor qualification assessed? Please note that even under qualifications section of SMC, I would be claiming points for Post graduate only.
> 
> Similar question applies for claiming points under Absolute skill shortage, but I believe it is clearly mentioned somewhere that qualification should be exact match as described in column 3 of LTSSL. So, to claim point for absolute skill shortage, do I need to get my bachelor qualification assessed by NZQA? I believe, when I got accepted for Post graduate qualification, The University of Auckland would have done the assessment of my bachelor’s degree. Thus, I might not need explicit assessment for my bachelor’s degree.
> 
> Many Thanks in Advance!


I'd say, submit all the necessary qualifications you wish to claim for to NZQA via PAR (Pre-Assessment Review). You should do this prior to submitting EOI.
Don't think it's that costly and has a 20 day or so turn around then you will know for sure the level you can claim and the associated points on the EOI.

Regards,


----------

